# How to tell a rep is legit



## nextstepgainz (Oct 9, 2017)

Im new to the whole rep thing and have been referred to one and wanted to know how to tell if its safe?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

Tell him to send u a sample


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

There's no way to tell if anything you get is legit;
a "rep" is nothing more than shill....all they want if for you to spend money on a product so they could get a kick back


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

"Reps" are the lowest forms of life in the UG game. Don't trust em ......


----------



## nextstepgainz (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> "Reps" are the lowest forms of life in the UG game. Don't trust em ......


Would you not agree reps are better then web?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

I've dealt with cool reps .. If they got what u want and u need gear try it.. worst case u get burned


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> Would you not agree reps are better then web?



Sure if they're repping Phizer or Lily :32 (17):


Edit- Outta curiosity which lab is this person repping?


----------



## CedricJ (Oct 10, 2017)

I don’t get why reps would burn people anyways.  Doesn’t make sense to me why people do stupid shit like that.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 10, 2017)

CedricJ said:


> I don’t get why reps would burn people anyways.  Doesn’t make sense to me why people do stupid shit like that.



Because they have their priorities in order.

Priority #1. Themselves 
Priority #2. Your money
Priority #3. Not giving a shit about you
Priority #4. Not having to work for money 
Priority #5. What's happening in N. Korea
Priority #6. Their fantasy football league
Priority #7. Nothing in particular 
Priority #8. You


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2017)

CedricJ said:


> I don’t get why reps would burn people anyways.  Doesn’t make sense to me why people do stupid shit like that.



Most of us will never understand their behavior. Because we have integrity.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> Would you not agree reps are better then web?



That's like asking which tastes less disgusting. Hard dry poop or watery poop. 

Btw it's hard dry poop


----------



## Beezy (Oct 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's like asking which tastes less disgusting. Hard dry poop or watery poop.
> 
> Btw it's hard dry poop



The one case where a little moisture will not help something go down easier


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree u cant trust them


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 22, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> I agree u cant trust them



You must be from India or some spam bot


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't really want to put it out there but they had claimed to be more then a few ugl's


----------



## Caballero (Nov 15, 2017)

Best way to know if a "REP" is legit. If they buy you dinner before fu*cking you in the ass.


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 16, 2017)

^^^lol have not gotten dinner but been ****ed in the as enough unfortunately.


----------

